# 70" Club



## QDMAMAN

Liver and Onions said:


> Maybe the 700 Club could have a 650 Club for all archery bucks.
> L & O



Aaaaaah, No!
Special mention goes to those making it with archery.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Bump for 2019. If you're close to 70" for SLP hunters or 65" for NLP & UP hunters try to target a bird with a long beard. Seeing the length of the spurs is often impossible until you look at them while the bird is lying on the ground.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions

Target a good one Monday if you have the 1st hunt.

L & O


----------



## WillHunt4Food

So I didn’t realize it until it was brought to my attention tonight, but I’m closer than I thought to the 70” Club. 

My best four birds:
- 14 5/16”
- 14 7/16”
- 13 14/16”
- 13 5/16”

For a total of 55 15/16”. So I’m shy by a 14 1/16” bird. Very doable. 

I’ve got some 12” floating around, but nothing to push it over 70. 

Guess I need to hold out for a stud this year! May 6th can’t get here soon enough!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Liver and Onions

WillHunt4Food said:


> So I didn’t realize it until it was brought to my attention tonight, but I’m closer than I thought to the 70” Club.
> 
> ......


Nice. All Saginaw County birds ? All CBM scored ?

L & O


----------



## WillHunt4Food

Mixed bag between Saginaw and Gratiot counties. Those 4 numbers are all CBM scores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Liver and Onions

BWHUNTR said:


> ..........
> 
> HOOKS32 makes it with 71 plus inches, all single beards!


He will need to change his name to HOOKS70+. Excellent.
As mention in post #1, single beards only for the 70" Club. Not sure what would be a good goal for 5 multi-beards. Maybe 125" ??? Does anyone have 5 multi-beards ? We do not seem to have multi-beards in our area.

L & O


----------



## QDMAMAN

WillHunt4Food said:


> So I didn’t realize it until it was brought to my attention tonight, but I’m closer than I thought to the 70” Club.
> 
> My best four birds:
> - 14 5/16”
> - 14 7/16”
> - 13 14/16”
> - 13 5/16”
> 
> For a total of 55 15/16”. So I’m shy by a 14 1/16” bird. Very doable.
> 
> I’ve got some 12” floating around, but nothing to push it over 70.
> 
> Guess I need to hold out for a stud this year! May 6th can’t get here soon enough!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Guess you'll have to wait until next year!


----------



## WillHunt4Food

QDMAMAN said:


> Guess you'll have to wait until next year!


Needed a 14 1/16" bird... got a 12 1/16"

2" short... story of my life :banghead3


----------



## Liver and Onions

WillHunt4Food said:


> Needed a 14 1/16" bird... got a 12 1/16"
> 
> 2" short... story of my life :banghead3


Did you misjudge the beard or decide that he was good enough ?
You might as well get all of the 12+" birds entered also and get started on having your top 10 birds at 135" or more.

L & O


----------



## WillHunt4Food

Liver and Onions said:


> Did you misjudge the beard or decide that he was good enough ?
> You might as well get all of the 12+" birds entered also and get started on having your top 10 birds at 135" or more.
> 
> L & O


I never had an opportunity to gauge the spurs on this bird, but it wouldn't have made a difference. Beard was 10 3/8", so you're getting into the splitting hairs range (literally). Never been super picky when it comes to turkeys though. I don't believe that any of them deserve a 3rd birthday. I've just been super fortunate that a few of the ones I've shot have had awesome spurs. Some might call it luck... I like to call it.... well, luck... :coolgleam

You're right, I've got to get in touch with my local CBM scorer.


----------



## BWHUNTR

BWHUNTR said:


> One good bird and I'm there! My 15 4/16 from 2016 really helped push the numbers.
> 
> HOOKS32 makes it with 71 plus inches, all single beards!


Got him!


----------



## Liver and Onions

WillHunt4Food said:


> I never had an opportunity to gauge the spurs on this bird,
> .............


I've this a few times........you guys that get the toms in close enough to determine spur length are really good. For me, beard length determines whether it is a shooter or not. 

L & O


----------



## Monsterbuck

WillHunt4Food said:


> Needed a 14 1/16" bird... got a 12 1/16"
> 
> 2" short... story of my life :banghead3


You couldn’t even stumble into the 69 club!

I should have let you kill the bird I got. You would have been at 69 15/16”. 

Could you imagine having to live with that for an entire year +??? 

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## WillHunt4Food

Monsterbuck said:


> You couldn’t even stumble into the 69 club!
> 
> I should have let you kill the bird I got. You would have been at 69 15/16”.
> 
> Could you imagine having to live with that for an entire year +???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I mean... I could think of worse clubs to be a part of...


----------



## WillHunt4Food

Liver and Onions said:


> I've this a few times........you guys that get the toms in close enough to determine spur length are really good. For me, beard length determines whether it is a shooter or not.
> 
> L & O


I don’t disagree with you. Full fan and a decent beard is enough for me to pull the trigger.


----------



## WillHunt4Food

BWHUNTR said:


> Got him!


Congrats!


----------



## BWHUNTR

I needed a 14 1/16 bird to hit 70" on the button before the start of this years season. I was fortunate enough to kill one a tad better, 14 3/16. I'll post all five certificates after I receive the one form this bird. 
The first bird I ever killed in my first season of hunting them is a bird that scored 12 15/16 and he's in my top 5. Here are my scores as follows:

2000 12 15/16
2013 14 11/16
2016 15 4/16
2018 13 1/16
2019 14 3/16

70 2/16


----------



## Liver and Onions

BWHUNTR said:


> ......
> ...........
> 2000 12 15/16
> 2013 14 11/16
> 2016 15 4/16
> 2018 13 1/16
> 2019 14 3/16
> 
> 70 2/16


Damn, that's some gap from 2000 to 2013. Then 4 in your top 5 in the last 7 seasons. What changed ? All spring birds ? Congrats.

L & O


----------



## BWHUNTR

Liver and Onions said:


> Damn, that's some gap from 2000 to 2013. Then 4 in your top 5 in the last 7 seasons. What changed ? All spring birds ? Congrats.
> 
> L & O


Lol yes they are all Spring birds. I quit shooting the two year olds that are always first to come in when you call. With a little pactience and many birds later it's easier to identify the older mature birds.


----------



## zep02

My bird this spring didn't help me out either. Currently sitting at 64 & 10/16. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MasterBaiters

Including the weight might increase the difficulty in uniform scoring  but i like the idea of including body weight after all we are measuring or quantifying these birds individually,so how does the weight not matter?


----------



## Liver and Onions

MasterBaiters said:


> Including the weight might increase the difficulty in uniform scoring but i like the idea of including body weight after all we are measuring or quantifying these birds individually,so how does the weight not matter?


The problem that I see is getting to a certified scale quickly before cleaning the bird. 
The NWTF requires a certified scale on toms 22 lb. and up. 
It is also expensive to register a bird with NWTF unless both the hunter and the witness are both already members.

IMO, CBM would get maybe 10% of the entries that we get now if a certified scale weighing of a bird was required.

L & O


----------



## MasterBaiters

As a life member of CBM i think the more people we involve in our sport,and recognition given to the species we hunt,with education and mentoring available to those with interest is a win ,win situation.Personally i ve chosen to hunt Long Beards as a challenge,but we shouldnt loose sight of the fact that any turkey legally harvested is a trophy and a testament to the work done in this state daily by both private individuals and our DNR. To include the weight could always be an option,kinda like a Boone and Crockett, panel. Ive weighed several of my birds,more out of curiosity,biggest weighing in at 27.10. And yes will eventually get to that book and see were iam at with The 70 Club. Stay Involved All and GL


----------



## harrisonhunter

Well my bird I got this year with my bow is not going to bump me at all.
Scored 12 1/16.
Still sitting around 67 and change.
All with a bow.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBaiters

harrisonhunter said:


> Well my bird I got this year with my bow is not going to bump me at all.
> Scored 12 1/16.
> Still sitting around 67 and change.
> All with a bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Awesome job,have actually harvested 2 with my old Darton 50,what a trip,todays crossbows have changed the game,while any turkey is a trophy,especially with a bow,my dream was to harvest one with a Re Curve,but an unattainable dream with a shot rotator cuff,Great Job!


----------



## Liver and Onions

harrisonhunter said:


> Well my bird I got this year with my bow is not going to bump me at all.
> Scored 12 1/16.
> Still sitting around 67 and change.
> All with a bow.
> ....


Over 65" with bow......awesome. Are these northern(Harrison) birds also ?


----------



## Liver and Onions

LabtechLewis said:


> Finally got ahold of a copy this week. Excellent!
> Great success. I noticed both took about 20 years to fulfill. There's hope for us all, God willing!
> 
> View attachment 494053
> View attachment 494055
> View attachment 494057


This is the article about the 700" Club Bucks and 70" Club Toms that was mentioned. Sept. issue of Woods-n-Water.
From post #78 above. Maybe you can enlarge that so it can be read if anyone has an interest.

L & O


----------



## harrisonhunter

Liver and Onions said:


> Over 65" with bow......awesome. Are these northern(Harrison) birds also ?


Thank you.
All Oakland County except this years bird.
Struggled getting on one close enough for the bow.
5 property's later I ended up with connecting with this years in Lapeer county.
Definitely a challenge not being able to get a good read on the size of these birds now that I primarily don't use a pop up anymore.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBaiters

Using my latest CBM Records Bk 10th edition , and knowing the score of last yrs bird iam still shy scores of a least 2 birds to include this years,iam laughing because with the scores i have available my math says 69 15/16ths,so at this juncture iam just not good enough,if i find my other certificates and get around to this years bird being scored i will let you know,has been an interesting exercise,iam blaming the scorer, 1/16th of an inch,grease buildup on Johns glasses could account for that,lol,GL All,Stay Involved


----------



## harrisonhunter

MasterBaiters said:


> Using my latest CBM Records Bk 10th edition , and knowing the score of last yrs bird iam still shy scores of a least 2 birds to include this years,iam laughing because with the scores i have available my math says 69 15/16ths,so at this juncture iam just not good enough,if i find my other certificates and get around to this years bird being scored i will let you know,has been an interesting exercise,iam blaming the scorer, 1/16th of an inch,grease buildup on Johns glasses could account for that,lol,GL All,Stay Involved


Hey with that total I really would not any regrets. Congrats.
I have only one bird officially scored with CBM. Thought it would be fun to add them up, even if the rest are not " offical"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Liver and Onions

harrisonhunter said:


> Hey with that total I really would not any regrets. Congrats.
> I have only one bird officially scored with CBM. Thought it would be fun to add them up, even if the rest are not " offical"
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


For $30 you can put all of them in the book.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions

Bump
Scoring deadline for CBM 2020 entries for all animals is a few days away. New book will be out around Labor Day. New book every 3 years.
70" Club info on page 1.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions

Any new members ? I think for anyone taking toms from only Zones 1 & 2 the 65" Club would be equivalent to us taking birds from Zone 3. 

L & O


----------



## retired dundo

One thing I found is when you get one with beard over 12inchs it is usually only about 20hairs long and over time they usually fall out.And spurs do shrink a little over time like antlers


----------



## Liver and Onions

retired dundo said:


> One thing I found is when you get one with beard over 12inchs it is usually only about 20hairs long and over time they usually fall out.And spurs do shrink a little over time like antlers


I think you mean 20 hairs "thick" ?? A 12" or more beard is not real common. From my scoring or from toms that I have taken, I have not noticed that the longer beards are noticeably less thick. I might have 2 with 12" beards.
Looking in the most recent CBM record book(11th Edition), to get a tom in the top 100 all-time Michigan toms you would need a bird that CBM scores 15-4". Guessing that most of these have spurs that total 2 1/2-3 1/4". So probably all of these toms had 12+" beards. 
The top score is 19 12/16". One other bird that scores 19" even and then 5 in the 18s. I did not notice any on this list from the UP. A few from Zone 2.

L & O


----------



## retired dundo

Liver and Onions said:


> I think you mean 20 hairs "thick" ?? A 12" or more beard is not real common. From my scoring or from toms that I have taken, I have not noticed that the longer beards are noticeably less thick. I might have 2 with 12" beards.
> Looking in the most recent CBM record book(11th Edition), to get a tom in the top 100 all-time Michigan toms you would need a bird that CBM scores 15-4". Guessing that most of these have spurs that total 2 1/2-3 1/4". So probably all of these toms had 12+" beards.
> The top score is 19 12/16". One other bird that scores 19" even and then 5 in the 18s. I did not notice any on this list from the UP. A few from Zone 2.
> 
> L & O


I meant when they have just a few extending pass 12 or 10 inch’s eventually after a year they seem to drop.I know ice and snow does a job on long beards.I got some thick long beards and the ends almost look like they were cut straight across not tapered


----------



## Liver and Onions

Bumping after the season of 2021. 
I saw some big toms posted to our website. I did not notice any that topped 15" CBM scoring.

L & O


----------



## BWHUNTR

BWHUNTR said:


> I needed a 14 1/16 bird to hit 70" on the button before the start of this years season. I was fortunate enough to kill one a tad better, 14 3/16. I'll post all five certificates after I receive the one form this bird.
> The first bird I ever killed in my first season of hunting them is a bird that scored 12 15/16 and he's in my top 5. Here are my scores as follows:
> 
> 2000 12 15/16
> 2013 14 11/16
> 2016 15 4/16
> 2018 13 1/16
> 2019 14 3/16
> 
> 70 2/16


With this Springs bird I'll be able to replace my 2000 bird. I'll have 5 of my top birds getting me to 70" from 2013 through 2021. I'll post up numbers when I receive my certificate.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Nice spurs on that bird. 
Hope to read other reports of guys getting closer to the 70" or adding a few 16ths to their total that is already over 70". 

L & O


----------

